# 5 New Alexi Laiho ESP/E-II/LTD Signatures released



## Exit Existence (Sep 3, 2021)

Just announced today. 5 new LTD/E-II/ESP Custom Alexi Laiho signatures will be launching.
They are based on 2 ESP custom shop models he received before he passed.
Hexed version is traditional ESP Laiho specs, and the Ripped version looks like satin finish with jagged pinstripes and the addition of a neck pickup. All have the longer lower horn modified RR shape, like his previous USA market LTD/ESP models (Thanks Jackson)

What do you guys think? Continuing the legacy, or the Cash Grab editions?


----------



## Randy (Sep 3, 2021)

Kim "Rita Haney" Goss


----------



## manu80 (Sep 3, 2021)

as long as people buy'em....let' s milk it !
see you on reverb in 6 months with insane prices...


----------



## Exit Existence (Sep 3, 2021)

Do you guys remember when the original LTD Alexi's with the same specs were like $999? I 'memba.
Being a huge bodom fan, these look awesome but I'm not sure I would pay $1549 for an LTD Alexi made in Korea or Indonesia.
Especially when you can get the ESP Edwards Alexi made in Japan models for around the same price (Although I suspect those might dramatically increase in price as well as well)


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 3, 2021)

I won’t go near an Alexi that’s not the Japanese short horn.


----------



## JD27 (Sep 3, 2021)

Well that price isn’t exclusive to the Alexi’s, all the LTD Signature models have creeped into the $1300-1600 range now. I like some of them, but yeah it makes me want to look at the E-IIs if I’m going to spend that much.


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 3, 2021)

Cash grab. I find it absolutely disgusting to continue a signature line after death, honestly I suppose it's okay if the family makes the dimes(pun semi Intended) afterward, but the thought of a company making even a cent off a dead person's name is fucking gross and should be ashamed of even coming up with the thought of it. You know ESP is making more bucks off this than Alexi's estate is.


----------



## runbirdman (Sep 3, 2021)

I don't have a problem with a company with a longstanding relationship continuing to produce signatures if there's a market. I wish they'd do a run with Scythe inlays though. I have more of a problem with brands like Dean that just drag the models through hundreds of graphics. If ESP continues to issue/reissue a model or two a year, I can't see an issue because the Chinese knockoffs are going to continue unabashedly and I'd hate to see the LTD's creep up into the 2k+ range because no newer ones are being released.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 3, 2021)

Alexi’s Estate is a legal mess right now. I’d rather see guitars being made than novelty socks and towels being constantly pushed by the band he was essentially kicked out of. Fans have been begging ESP for this so they know their is a market.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 3, 2021)

No boost, no interest.


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE (Sep 3, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Cash grab. I find it absolutely disgusting to continue a signature line after death, honestly I suppose it's okay if the family makes the dimes(pun semi Intended) afterward, but the thought of a company making even a cent off a dead person's name is fucking gross and should be ashamed of even coming up with the thought of it. You know ESP is making more bucks off this than Alexi's estate is.


I'm guessing your disgust extends to EVH and the Gibson Les Paul too?


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 3, 2021)

That E-II with a full gold hardware swap…. Hnnnnnnng. 

Loving the white pinstripes on the LTD though.


----------



## Ross82 (Sep 3, 2021)

I'd much rather see a Brian Eschbach signature to be honest. Thats been looooong overdue.


----------



## MFB (Sep 3, 2021)

Ross82 said:


> I'd much rather see a Brian Eschbach signature to be honest. Thats been looooong overdue.



If he didn't have bad taste in V's (looking at you ROUND HORN RR model!), then he'd probably have one by now


----------



## MFB (Sep 3, 2021)

But seriously, in an on topic post, I'll be grabbing the LTD Hexed. Would I have loved to see a tribute Scythe or Wild Child being done post-humously? Yes, since those are his most obvious signatures from the early years. Am I surprised that they memorialized his last two guitars instead? Absolutely not, and it makes perfect sense why.

These were what he was last playing, where he was design wise and had evolved to when it ended, so in ESPs head - why NOT use those?


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Sep 3, 2021)

I preordered the two pickup custom shop. ETA is nov 2022.


----------



## arasys (Sep 3, 2021)

I have mixed emotions about these models, I am excited to see a purple SV with white pinstripes, and also think the Ripped version could use black hardware. Shorter lower horn ESP RVs and SVs look much better. 

On the other hand his passing makes it melancholic.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 3, 2021)

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> I'm guessing your disgust extends to EVH and the Gibson Les Paul too?


Don't forget RRVs. Also, how about any Fender? They do bare Leo's last name after all.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 3, 2021)

arasys said:


> I have mixed emotions about these models, I am excited to see a purple SV with white pinstripes, and also think the Ripped version could use black hardware. Shorter lower horn ESP RVs and SVs look much better.
> 
> On the other hand his passing makes it melancholic.


Nah. If I wanted a shorter horn, I'd get a Jackson.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 3, 2021)

I actually dig the USA SV shape. If you want a more accurate shape, just get a Jackson

EDIT:



Spaced Out Ace said:


> Nah. If I wanted a shorter horn, I'd get a Jackson.



 same exact post at the same exact time.


----------



## Leviathus (Sep 3, 2021)

These are all cool but i can't believe it's almost 6k to get it to say ESP on the headstock now.


----------



## arasys (Sep 3, 2021)

I always wanted the Japan version of these models for some reason, but can't really get them here; that's why I ended up ordering a Jackson years ago. When I am sitting down, longer horn digs into my leg when I am playing my ESP Alexi (USA shape)


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Sep 3, 2021)

Blytheryn said:


> I won’t go near an Alexi that’s not the Japanese short horn.



I feel like the USA Alexi walked so the Arrow could run, you know? Japanese Alexi's / SVs are awesome and certainly better than the USA sig shape but the Arrow rocks harder than both, IMO.


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 3, 2021)

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I feel like the USA Alexi walked so the Arrow could run, you know? Japanese Alexi's / SVs are awesome and certainly better than the USA sig shape but the Arrow rocks harder than both, IMO.



the Arrow is pretty cool, I’ll give you that. I own one.


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 3, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> No boost, no interest.



isn’t that the boost on the spec lists?


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Sep 3, 2021)

Looks like one dealer got their allocation yanked by esp for taking preorders too soon. ESP isn’t playing around.


----------



## arasys (Sep 3, 2021)

I think they have short horn versions available for EU and Asian countries: 

https://www.musamaailma.fi/en/kitar...-e-ii-alexi-laiho-ripper-sawtooth-sahkokitara

hmmm... *tries to forget where his wallet was*


----------



## MFB (Sep 3, 2021)

Left my info with Axe Palace, hoping to hear back on either of the LTD pre-orders but it honestly wouldn't surprise me if they both sold out that fast. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Exit Existence (Sep 3, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> Looks like one dealer got their allocation yanked by esp for taking preorders too soon. ESP isn’t playing around.


That's what happens when companies sell direct on their website and are in direct competition with their own small mom 'n pop dealers just trying to make a living.
I guess this really is the cash grab model then


----------



## Ross82 (Sep 3, 2021)

MFB said:


> If he didn't have bad taste in V's (looking at you ROUND HORN RR model!), then he'd probably have one by now



He has a bunch of other ESP's though including a sweet Eclipse. Plus if they're willing to put that abomination Max Cavalera sig out to name just one gawdy Sig., then I dont think its an issue of shape!


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 3, 2021)

T00DEEPBLUE said:


> I'm guessing your disgust extends to EVH and the Gibson Les Paul too?


Gibson yes, EVH is fine since there is still a van Halen running it.


----------



## laxu (Sep 3, 2021)

These look pretty nice! I like the color. Not so fond of the slanted singlecoil, I think a more angular cover for that would have looked way better.


----------



## MFB (Sep 3, 2021)

MFB said:


> Left my info with Axe Palace, hoping to hear back on either of the LTD pre-orders but it honestly wouldn't surprise me if they both sold out that fast. Fingers crossed.



Got my preorder in on the white pinstripe!

I was on TAP's website at the same time as they had to take it down for preorders like Chondro, so it was just bad timing on my part. Deposit is down and I'm probably going to order a satin finish chrome pickup to the bridge, maybe something different than my go to Distortion.


----------



## josh1 (Sep 3, 2021)

Cash grab and they should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 3, 2021)

josh1 said:


> Cash grab and they should be ashamed of themselves.


Now do Jackson and the RRV!


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Sep 3, 2021)

josh1 said:


> Cash grab and they should be ashamed of themselves.


LOL?


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 3, 2021)

Blytheryn said:


> the Arrow is pretty cool, I’ll give you that. I own one.


To me, the arrow is the Superior V, of all types.


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 3, 2021)

Isnt everything thats not on the barter system a cash grab? Are you suggesting ESP wants to make money off the sale of a line of guitars because up to this point manufacturing them for god and country doesnt pay the bills?


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 3, 2021)

mmr007 said:


> Isnt everything thats not on the barter system a cash grab? Are you suggesting ESP wants to make money off the sale of a line of guitars because up to this point manufacturing them for god and country doesnt pay the bills?



“Emperor and country.”

I kid, I kid… but I laughed at your post


----------



## works0fheart (Sep 3, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> To me, the arrow is the Superior V, of all types.



It was also Alexi's oldest surviving model and his favorite as he's said many times. Something about the sound being slightly better, but not at first apparent. It never was my favorite visually but it's still damned cool. The katakana from the blooddrunk era or the scythe has to be it for me


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 3, 2021)

works0fheart said:


> It was also Alexi's oldest surviving model and his favorite as he's said many times. Something about the sound being slightly better, but not at first apparent. It never was my favorite visually but it's still damned cool. The katakana from the blooddrunk era or the scythe has to be it for me


The Arrow is the one with the strange cutout, though. I don't think Alexi used the Arrow; Daniel Freyberg did.


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 3, 2021)

To me, the arrow reminds me of like a box cutter of some sort, like a rope cutter or something of that nature. I get "tool", "sharp", "utilitarian", "EDC" vibes.


----------



## works0fheart (Sep 3, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The Arrow is the one with the strange cutout, though. I don't think Alexi used the Arrow; Daniel Freyberg did.



My apologies, I should have been more specific. I meant the arrowhead inlay guitar. The CKY, black and yellow one. I forgot for a moment esp actually has a v called the arrow now lol


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 3, 2021)

josh1 said:


> Cash grab and they should be ashamed of themselves.


One more time for the kids in the back:

ESP is a business, literally everything they do is a cash grab. How dare they utilize the namesake of one of their most identifiable endorsees to sell more guitars?! Its almost as if they don't want to run their commercial engines on sanctity and good feelings!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 3, 2021)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> One more time for the kids in the back:
> 
> ESP is a business, literally everything they do is a cash grab. How dare they utilize the namesake of one of their most identifiable endorsees to sell more guitars?! Its almost as if they don't want to run their commercial engines on sanctity and good feelings!


Alexi played ESPs for a substantial time. Much longer than Jacksons. Now lets talk about the RRV, shall we? How long, exactly, did Randy play that one again?


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 3, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Alexi played ESPs for a substantial time. Much longer than Jacksons. Now lets talk about the RRV, shall we? How long, exactly, did Randy play that one again?




Im guessing not very long, but also completely guessing as I like neither RR nor the RRV.


----------



## NotDonVito (Sep 3, 2021)

josh1 said:


> Cash grab and they should be ashamed of themselves.


Whenever Alexi started playing a new model, there was usually a production model that followed in the coming months. Basically these were going to be released at some point whether Alexi was involved or not, these are not necessarily "tribute" models so to speak.

Although I think his ex-wife might be getting some money out of this based on a recent instagram post.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 3, 2021)

I mean these were gonna release regardless of him passing or not. He used them at the BoM show, used them in the studio, so he seemed plenty happy with them for the little time he got to use them.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Sep 3, 2021)

Exit Existence said:


> That's what happens when companies sell direct on their website and are in direct competition with their own small mom 'n pop dealers just trying to make a living.
> I guess this really is the cash grab model then



ESP sells direct off their website?


----------



## Exit Existence (Sep 3, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> ESP sells direct off their website?



Yes. I do see now that they are not selling direct these specific Alexi models ...yet... but every other model on their website has a "Buy Now" button. To be fair, a lot of companies are doing this, schecter, fender, gibson ect but it sucks for the small dealers when they have to compete with the brands they carry selling direct.


----------



## mogar (Sep 4, 2021)

Probably gonna try for one of the Ripped variants. HS is the gentleman's pickup config. ;p


----------



## /wrists (Sep 5, 2021)

The death tax makes it not worth it. Get a used edwards.

Personally not a fan of the disgusting color they used. 

Also, two pick ups is disrespectful to Alexi.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 5, 2021)

evade said:


> The death tax makes it not worth it. Get a used edwards.
> 
> Personally not a fan of the disgusting color they used.
> 
> Also, two pick ups is disrespectful to Alexi.


What the hell are you babbling about? The color (which is a lovely shade of purple) and bridge humbucker / neck single coil pickup configuration were on guitars Alexi used prior to his death.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 5, 2021)

arasys said:


> I think they have short horn versions available for EU and Asian countries:
> 
> https://www.musamaailma.fi/en/kitar...-e-ii-alexi-laiho-ripper-sawtooth-sahkokitara
> 
> hmmm... *tries to forget where his wallet was*


EIIs are 3K now ?
Somehow I'm happy my guitar buying craze was like 2006 to 2015. Not much tempting me nowadays.


----------



## oracles (Sep 5, 2021)

Ross82 said:


> I'd much rather see a Brian Eschbach signature to be honest. Thats been looooong overdue.



I'm pretty sure Brian actually turned down ESP's offer to make him a sig a few years ago. 

He definitely deserves one though and I'd absolutely buy one if they made it.


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 5, 2021)

oracles said:


> I'm pretty sure Brian actually turned down ESP's offer to make him a sig a few years ago.
> 
> He definitely deserves one though and I'd absolutely buy one if they made it.



I wonder why that is… I can’t see the potential downsides? He plays ESP exclusively.


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 5, 2021)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> One more time for the kids in the back:
> 
> ESP is a business, literally everything they do is a cash grab. How dare they utilize the namesake of one of their most identifiable endorsees to sell more guitars?! Its almost as if they don't want to run their commercial engines on sanctity and good feelings!



It comes in purple. I really don’t know how anyone can be upset after that. It matches the color scheme of the last album. Idk why anyone would think “cash grab.” And either way, no one is forcing anyone to buy it. 



oracles said:


> I'm pretty sure Brian actually turned down ESP's offer to make him a sig a few years ago.
> 
> He definitely deserves one though and I'd absolutely buy one if they made it.



For my random $0.02 guess he likely doesn’t want to deal with his model trying to hit sales #’s. Extra touring/selling pressure isn’t fun.


----------



## /wrists (Sep 5, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What the hell are you babbling about? The color (which is a lovely shade of purple) and bridge humbucker / neck single coil pickup configuration were on guitars Alexi used prior to his death.



We can disagree about the color. Gloss black is the best color.

Alexi has been adamant about his tone only needing one passive pick.

He has deviated with active pick ups before and played other guitars, but his signature sound that you hear on every single album is literally just a passive pickup with a gain boost (with the exception of one album). That neck pick up looks disgusting as well.

His signature guitar has been defiled in my opinion with the colorway and alternative model. 

But guess what, these are opinions so no need to lose sleep over it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 5, 2021)

evade said:


> We can disagree about the color. Gloss black is the best color.
> 
> Alexi has been adamant about his tone only needing one passive pick.
> 
> ...


Lmao, this is hilarious. Why is it disgusting?

By the by, the only one who appears to losing sleep over it is the weirdo using terms like disrespectful, disgusting, and defiled.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 5, 2021)

Alexi was given an ESP USA V-II, which has a neck pickup. I'm assuming that's the reason why he decided to finally give neck pickups a shot again.

Also, we all know that Alexi was the one that designed these guitars, right? These weren't designed after his death, he got these *months* before he died. All the way back in June 2020. He even recorded in the studio with the Ripped guitar. 









He also used the Hexed guitar for the Bodom After Midnight show as his D Standard guitar. 






Why are people acting like Alexi had nothing to do with designing these guitars?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 5, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Alexi was given an ESP USA V-II, which has a neck pickup. I'm assuming that's the reason why he decided to finally give neck pickups a shot again.
> 
> Also, we all know that Alexi was the one that designed these guitars, right? These weren't designed after his death, he got these *months* before he died. All the way back in June 2020. He even recorded in the studio with the Ripped guitar.
> 
> ...


I don't know, but it is sort of strange.

EDIT: By the way, the single coil in the neck is likely influenced by George Lynch, whom, from what I gather, was friends with Alexi to some extent.


----------



## Thaeon (Sep 5, 2021)

Would definitely have an E-II one since they're Japan made. Don't know that I could justify one of the ones built in the custom shop.


----------



## Thaeon (Sep 5, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Alexi was given an ESP USA V-II, which has a neck pickup. I'm assuming that's the reason why he decided to finally give neck pickups a shot again.
> 
> Also, we all know that Alexi was the one that designed these guitars, right? These weren't designed after his death, he got these *months* before he died. All the way back in June 2020. He even recorded in the studio with the Ripped guitar.
> 
> ...



I have serious doubts that ESP would do something to specifically capitalize on Alexi's death. It's been nearly a year. As you've shown, he had prototypes of them at least. I see no problem with releasing them. Alexi would have wanted that.


----------



## mogar (Sep 5, 2021)

We'll never know for sure now, but part of me wants to think that it was Roope's influence for the neck single. Since 2 of Roope's custom RR's had neck singles (the yellow bevel and the satin black/white pinstripes one with the cross inlays).


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 5, 2021)

mogar said:


> We'll never know for sure now, but part of me wants to think that it was Roope's influence for the neck single. Since 2 of Roope's custom RR's had neck singles (the yellow bevel and the satin black/white pinstripes one with the cross inlays).


Perhaps, but the single coil tilts the opposite way in Latvala's RRs.


----------



## MFB (Sep 6, 2021)

Man, now that these have been announced and expected for fall; I want mine to just come in now 

I plan on dropping it into D as any Bodom guitar should be, it'll just mean some overlap between my Eclipse and that. Hell, maybe I drop the Eclipse into C Standard and run the full range?


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 6, 2021)

I like guitars. They make me happy. I don't care what color they come in...I like more than one color. I don't care if it has a neck pickup. I still enjoy variety. I don't care if the guitar manufacturer makes money off my decision to buy said guitar. There are many things that make me upset. That there are so many guitars to choose from and that each new guitar released does not meet my every expectation to a T is not one of those things that makes me upset


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 6, 2021)

FWIW Daniel got an ESP Custom before Alexi that had a neck Sustainiac, which CAN be used as a neck pickup when the sustain mode is disengaged.










I'm guessing that also had a hand in Alexi using neck pickups again.

EDIT: Actually all of Daniel's guitars have neck pickups I believe? His guitar before this one was a regular Arrow and he also has used some Eclipses.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 6, 2021)

Daniel must have pushed Alexi to get one. I wonder what they were planning. Way more clean passages? Low gain smoother leads?

it was clear that BAM had shaken Alexi up a lot so maybe he was going to experiment with new ideas.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 6, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Why are people acting like Alexi had nothing to do with designing these guitars?



Because performative outrage is the soul of the internet.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Sep 6, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> FWIW Daniel got an ESP Custom before Alexi that had a neck Sustainiac, which CAN be used as a neck pickup when the sustain mode is disengaged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EXCUSE MEEEEE


ESP PLEASE RELEASE THIS RIGHT NOW


----------



## Exit Existence (Sep 7, 2021)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Daniel must have pushed Alexi to get one. I wonder what they were planning. Way more clean passages? Low gain smoother leads?
> 
> it was clear that BAM had shaken Alexi up a lot so maybe he was going to experiment with new ideas.



He was also doing a 80's rock cover band in Finland so it could be useful in that situation. Also tastes change even for the pros, maybe he just finally wanted to try something different.
Bodom aside, I think the H/S V design is a super cool 80's metal throwback especially in purple. I think it will appeal to a lot more people than just Alexi fans.


Also for those disappointed with the lack of gain/mid boost circuits in the LTD models, there's a guy on ebay who makes Jackson JE-1000 gainboost clones for $45 and they are awesome. That's the circuit he used in his Jackson custom shops and it definitely gets you that focused pokey midrange sound that he's known for. It's a little more subtle than the ESP MM-04 variant but does the job well


----------



## feilong29 (Sep 7, 2021)

Exit Existence said:


> He was also doing a 80's rock cover band in Finland so it could be useful in that situation. Also tastes change even for the pros, maybe he just finally wanted to try something different.
> Bodom aside, I think the H/S V design is a super cool 80's metal throwback especially in purple. I think it will appeal to a lot more people than just Alexi fans.
> 
> 
> Also for those disappointed with the lack of gain/mid boost circuits in the LTD models, there's a guy on ebay who makes Jackson JE-1000 gainboost clones for $45 and they are awesome. That's the circuit he used in his Jackson custom shops and it definitely gets you that focused pokey midrange sound that he's known for. It's a little more subtle than the ESP MM-04 variant but does the job well



I definitely have always wanted an Alexi sig with a single-coil next, just due to the look from his Sinergy days (or was that Roope's guitar?) I wasn't too crazy about the new releases but they have quickly grown on me--though I think I'll be more than satisfied to get an Arrowhead again some day. 

Regarding the JE-1000, I've bought several from the guy on eBay and that coupled with the Jackson J50BC is COB tone for days--highly recommend getting them if you want that signature "wah" or "chorus" sound within the gain signal.


----------



## MFB (Sep 7, 2021)

I watched the making of "Hexed" the other day while I was riding the Bodom high, and it was definitely weird seeing Alexi playing his Eclipse. I don't think I'd ever heard him even mention owning one, so the fact that not only did he have one that he loved and flat out says it's one of the best guitars he's ever played was shocking. I love mine, don't get me wrong, it's just weird seeing someone so associated with a specific shape playing it's polar opposite.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 7, 2021)

Exit Existence said:


> Also for those disappointed with the lack of gain/mid boost circuits in the LTD models, there's a guy on ebay who makes Jackson JE-1000 gainboost clones for $45 and they are awesome. That's the circuit he used in his Jackson custom shops and it definitely gets you that focused pokey midrange sound that he's known for. It's a little more subtle than the ESP MM-04 variant but does the job well


If by "a little more subtle," you mean "less aggressive gain/boost," then good. I have the ALX sets in two guitars, and the boost was set to 50%, which is insane and too much (though they were likely set for his Marshalls and Lee Jackson preamps). I backed it off to I think 30-35%, and the tone is much better that way.



feilong29 said:


> Regarding the JE-1000, I've bought several from the guy on eBay and that coupled with the Jackson J50BC is COB tone for days--highly recommend getting them if you want that signature "wah" or "chorus" sound within the gain signal.


Is the J50BC a pretty low output pickup like the EMG HZ H2B?


----------



## feilong29 (Sep 7, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> If by "a little more subtle," you mean "less aggressive gain/boost," then good. I have the ALX sets in two guitars, and the boost was set to 50%, which is insane and too much (though they were likely set for his Marshalls and Lee Jackson preamps). I backed it off to I think 30-35%, and the tone is much better that way.
> 
> 
> Is the J50BC a pretty low output pickup like the EMG HZ H2B?



I believe so; it's been years since I've had one and they are impossible to find :/ I can't recall if it was more like the EMG 81 or like the HZ H2B/H4


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 7, 2021)

feilong29 said:


> I believe so; it's been years since I've had one and they are impossible to find :/ I can't recall if it was more like the EMG 81 or like the HZ H2B/H4


The H4 is more like the 81, but without the active preamp. The H2B is more similar to a PAF in terms of output.

If memory serves, based on a few signature guitars which used HZs instead because they were more budget friendly, this was the general equivalent between active and passive EMGs:

H4 ~ 81
H4A ~ 85
H3 ~ 60
H3A ~ 60A


----------



## feilong29 (Sep 7, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The H4 is more like the 81, but without the active preamp. The H2B is more similar to a PAF in terms of output.
> 
> If memory serves, based on a few signature guitars which used HZs instead because they were more budget friendly, this was the general equivalent between active and passive EMGs:
> 
> ...



Yep, meant to specify that the H4 was like the 81 but passive--had a more sterile sound to it. Thanks for the info regarding the other pups though! Never knew.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 7, 2021)

feilong29 said:


> Yep, meant to specify that the H4 was like the 81 but passive--had a more sterile sound to it. Thanks for the info regarding the other pups though! Never knew.


Having the preamp removed can be cool as you can get one of their boosts and still have an active tone. You also have the option of turning it off for a passive tone, adjusting the amount it boosts the signal, etc.


----------



## Crumbling (Sep 7, 2021)

I really dig the concept of the H3 + Afterburner in the MG Jackson and some of the LTDs, but in practice it never worked too well, the H3 is such a bland pickup. In the neck it has nice clean, but it sounds like ass for high gain in both position. The H2 in my Edwards in comparison still sounds good with the MM-04 disabled, just lacking some bite. Its not like its a "cheap" version either, going by the 2001 Jackson Stars lineup EMG was pushing it as an alternative option to the regular 81/85 set and the HZ+boost version costed the same as the Duncan version.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 8, 2021)

Crumbling said:


> I really dig the concept of the H3 + Afterburner in the MG Jackson and some of the LTDs, but in practice it never worked too well, the H3 is such a bland pickup. In the neck it has nice clean, but it sounds like ass for high gain in both position. The H2 in my Edwards in comparison still sounds good with the MM-04 disabled, just lacking some bite. Its not like its a "cheap" version either, going by the 2001 Jackson Stars lineup EMG was pushing it as an alternative option to the regular 81/85 set and the HZ+boost version costed the same as the Duncan version.


I used the H3 for quite awhile in the bridge with the ABQ boost. It worked well, but it changes the peak frequency, so that might change things. The only HZ that I've tried that I wasn't keen on was the H1. It was too bright and just didn't seem to sound good with my rig. I thought it might be awesome with the H1 in the bridge and H2 in the neck, sort of a Distortion/59 type thing, but no such luck. 

The H2 sounds good in the bridge and neck. Normally I like a little different for both for various reasons, but the H2 and SLV sound good and work well. When I play 70s stuff, I tend to roll back the volume or turn off the ABQ. It doesn't seem to lack bite, it just isn't as Tube Screamer'd. Then again, I use a Marshall type sound, which has bite all on its own.


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 8, 2021)

That angled single in the neck is pretty hot and works well on the SV. I was not expecting to like that.


----------



## Exit Existence (Sep 8, 2021)

feilong29 said:


> I believe so; it's been years since I've had one and they are impossible to find :/ I can't recall if it was more like the EMG 81 or like the HZ H2B/H4



So the J50BC has more of a vintage wind on it, it's 8.8k resistance so it has some nice clarity in the high end. It has a ceramic magnet to beef it up a bit but it's still relatively medium-low output which is why the Jackson and Charvel guitars they were stock in usually came with a midbooost / gainboost circuit. In comparison, the EMG HZ is 13k resistance so it probably has more midrange focus going on. Jackson made an alnico 5 variant called the J50B which is easier to find and honestly sounds pretty close to the J50BC, but even then if you are feeling adventurous a magnet swap is pretty easy if you want to convert it over to ceramic.

I build humbuckers for a hobby, and I've made a few pickups trying to match J50BC specs and I find the combination of the vintage wind with ceramic magnets is really cool. Especially with a boost/overdrive.


----------



## feilong29 (Sep 8, 2021)

Exit Existence said:


> So the J50BC has more of a vintage wind on it, it's 8.8k resistance so it has some nice clarity in the high end. It has a ceramic magnet to beef it up a bit but it's still relatively medium-low output which is why the Jackson and Charvel guitars they were stock in usually came with a midbooost / gainboost circuit. In comparison, the EMG HZ is 13k resistance so it probably has more midrange focus going on. Jackson made an alnico 5 variant called the J50B which is easier to find and honestly sounds pretty close to the J50BC, but even then if you are feeling adventurous a magnet swap is pretty easy if you want to convert it over to ceramic.
> 
> I build humbuckers for a hobby, and I've made a few pickups trying to match J50BC specs and I find the combination of the vintage wind with ceramic magnets is really cool. Especially with a boost/overdrive.



WHOA! Might have to buy a pup off of you for my Jackson RR24! I don't like the EMG 81 in it, but it has a pre-amp booster installed on it--overkill in my opinion lol.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 8, 2021)

Exit Existence said:


> So the J50BC has more of a vintage wind on it, it's 8.8k resistance so it has some nice clarity in the high end. It has a ceramic magnet to beef it up a bit but it's still relatively medium-low output which is why the Jackson and Charvel guitars they were stock in usually came with a midbooost / gainboost circuit. In comparison, the EMG HZ is 13k resistance so it probably has more midrange focus going on. Jackson made an alnico 5 variant called the J50B which is easier to find and honestly sounds pretty close to the J50BC, but even then if you are feeling adventurous a magnet swap is pretty easy if you want to convert it over to ceramic.
> 
> I build humbuckers for a hobby, and I've made a few pickups trying to match J50BC specs and I find the combination of the vintage wind with ceramic magnets is really cool. Especially with a boost/overdrive.


The H2 is 8.4k, which is closer to the J50BC.


----------



## arasys (Sep 8, 2021)

J50BC always been difficult to find, so I have no experience with that pickup. I know MM04 is identical to Jackson's JE 1000; it is made in Finland and in fact its packaging is almost identical to the old JE-1000; down to fonts and everything  You can choose your own boost settings with Bass / Mid / Treble and amount of gain.

I have mixed feelings about HZ2, on its own it's kind of a meh pickup honestly. There's no "it" factor to it ime and it can be fizzy; but with the booster straight into a Marshall JCM 800 / JVM type of amp; it definitely delivers.

If I remember correctly; Alexi usually set his Marshall's EQ like Bass ~ 7 Mid ~ 7.2 Treble ~ 4 ; that really balances the HZ2's trebly side.

What about Dimarzio D activator ? it doesn't require a booster, and it sounds great for 80s to modern metal type of tones (you can even dial slightly dirty strat bridge sound at very low volumes).


----------



## Exit Existence (Sep 8, 2021)

I mean to be honest, you can pretty much get the COB sound out of anything if you have a graphic EQ pedal in front of the amp. Just cut some highs and lows, boost 500-700k until your guitar has that cocked wah/ nasal quack and you are good to go. The amount of clean volume boost really depends on the pickup and the amp, but with most modern pickups and metal amps just a little EQ mid bump before it hits the amp will do the trick


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 8, 2021)

So does it lack bite or is it trebly? Lol. I think it is pretty balanced, particularly compared to something like the H1.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 8, 2021)

Exit Existence said:


> I mean to be honest, you can pretty much get the COB sound out of anything if you have a graphic EQ pedal in front of the amp. Just cut some highs and lows, boost 500-700k until your guitar has that cocked wah/ nasal quack and you are good to go. The amount of clean volume boost really depends on the pickup and the amp, but with most modern pickups and metal amps just a little EQ mid bump before it hits the amp will do the trick


Not that this post is about that, but to elaborate on earlier comments, I think the EMG HZ H4 was was used early on to sort of "sum" the difference between J50BC and JE-1000/MM-04, prior to EMG creating the ABQ, for the LTD line. They really should sell the ABQ by itself. The Afterburner (AB) is kind of useless; it can't be used as a tone or volume pot, the knob is for the boost, and when it is off, it does nothing at all. The ABQ is a volume, has a trim pot like the PA2, and three dip switches to adjust the peak frequency.

I'm watching IT, and Mike Hanlon just had the balloon explode in his face.


----------



## Bdtunn (Sep 8, 2021)

Welllllll tough decision now, lefties are available for the 3 or 4 of us on this site


----------



## MFB (Sep 9, 2021)

Bdtunn said:


> Welllllll tough decision now, lefties are available for the 3 or 4 of us on this site



Honestly, I would say if you CAN swing it and think it might be worth it, easier to grab one now and unload it later than want one later when prices are being gouged. 

I'm thankful to have gotten my pre-order in, since I was already half looking at Vs and this let me keep my brand snobbery in line with all LTDs still; the fact that it's an Alexi tribute/post-humous model is just that much better, and I unless it's something I don't jive for with for an immediate reason, I can see having it for a considerable amount of time.


----------



## Bdtunn (Sep 9, 2021)

MFB said:


> Honestly, I would say if you CAN swing it and think it might be worth it, easier to grab one now and unload it later than want one later when prices are being gouged.
> 
> I'm thankful to have gotten my pre-order in, since I was already half looking at Vs and this let me keep my brand snobbery in line with all LTDs still; the fact that it's an Alexi tribute/post-humous model is just that much better, and I unless it's something I don't jive for with for an immediate reason, I can see having it for a considerable amount of time.




Yeah but I already have guitars on order is the problem hahaha. I guess if one doesn’t work out then I’ll gas it and get this


----------



## Nag (Sep 9, 2021)

IMO, right now it can count as "continuing the legacy". He died recently enough (at least in "music gear companies catalog update cycles") so I'd say okay. He released an album with the new band recently as well.

If they keep doing it for years and years though, then I might start seeing it as cashgrab. Especially if they do it like Dean, selling trash quality Dimebag models just because Dimebag.

And before you come at me with "if people buy them, then it's fine", lemme ask you : would they buy them without the artist being associated with it ? Like if it was the same production guitar, same specs and all, but no sig... would people buy it just as much?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 9, 2021)

Nag said:


> IMO, right now it can count as "continuing the legacy". He died recently enough (at least in "music gear companies catalog update cycles") so I'd say okay. He released an album with the new band recently as well.
> 
> If they keep doing it for years and years though, then I might start seeing it as cashgrab. Especially if they do it like Dean, selling trash quality Dimebag models just because Dimebag.
> 
> And before you come at me with "if people buy them, then it's fine", lemme ask you : would they buy them without the artist being associated with it ? Like if it was the same production guitar, same specs and all, but no sig... would people buy it just as much?


Now discuss the RRV.


----------



## MFB (Sep 9, 2021)

Nag said:


> And before you come at me with "if people buy them, then it's fine", lemme ask you : would they buy them without the artist being associated with it ? Like if it was the same production guitar, same specs and all, but no sig... would people buy it just as much?



I'd like to say yes, but it's more like a 60/40 split leaning towards no, just because it's still a little more flashy then I would typically lean towards on it's own; I'd still find them cool and when other people play them, they'd have me think "Damn, that IS nice, why don't I have one?" But the two combined at the right point for me to buy it between his passing, and me wanting a V, and thinking aesthetics aren't as big a deal at this point (I've liked all his color schemes regardless, Pinky is a badass V, and I've been thinking about a purple/black color scheme on a guitar for a bit anyways so this is white instead of lack).

All that said, I think I'm gonna swap the EMG that comes stock for a brushed chrome 60 or 60A; I've come to accept the 81/85 combo in my EC1000, but I like the sound of the 60 more and it fits the specific sounds I'll be using the guitar for vs. the traditional passive setup I would run.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 9, 2021)

MFB said:


> I'd like to say yes, but it's more like a 60/40 split leaning towards no, just because it's still a little more flashy then I would typically lean towards on it's own; I'd still find them cool and when other people play them, they'd have me think "Damn, that IS nice, why don't I have one?" But the two combined at the right point for me to buy it between his passing, and me wanting a V, and thinking aesthetics aren't as big a deal at this point (I've liked all his color schemes regardless, Pinky is a badass V, and I've been thinking about a purple/black color scheme on a guitar for a bit anyways so this is white instead of lack).
> 
> All that said, I think I'm gonna swap the EMG that comes stock for a brushed chrome 60 or 60A; I've come to accept the 81/85 combo in my EC1000, but I like the sound of the 60 more and it fits the specific sounds I'll be using the guitar for vs. the traditional passive setup I would run.


Don't see many people using the 60/60A in the bridge.


----------



## MFB (Sep 9, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Don't see many people using the 60/60A in the bridge.



Even looking on the EMG website of who uses the 60, the list is pretty few and far between for recognizable acts but there are some that jump out. I know people typically associate it with the neck position, but for as many who say that, there's people who have flipped it into the bridge and found it to be just as if not more suitable than what was already in there.

I'm also hoping that with it being a single humbucker guitar, being one that's used in both positions and been well received, it seems like the best option should I want to do any lead work.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 9, 2021)

MFB said:


> Even looking on the EMG website of who uses the 60, the list is pretty few and far between for recognizable acts but there are some that jump out. I know people typically associate it with the neck position, but for as many who say that, there's people who have flipped it into the bridge and found it to be just as if not more suitable than what was already in there.
> 
> I'm also hoping that with it being a single humbucker guitar, being one that's used in both positions and been well received, it seems like the best option should I want to do any lead work.


Makes me want to try a 60A/60A setup in my Ltds.


----------



## MFB (Sep 9, 2021)

If you don't do it between now and when I have Axe Palace swap it after it comes in (I'm assuming I'll also need to have them set it up for D standard, since there's no mention of it) then I'll try to get some clips of it between that and my EC1000. Won't be an exact 1:1 as one is Alder vs. Mahogany, but it should be pretty close since tonewood is a myth!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 9, 2021)

MFB said:


> If you don't do it between now and when I have Axe Palace swap it after it comes in (I'm assuming I'll also need to have them set it up for D standard, since there's no mention of it) then I'll try to get some clips of it between that and my EC1000. Won't be an exact 1:1 as one is Alder vs. Mahogany, but it should be pretty close since tonewood is a myth!


Is the EC1000 24.75"? That is more important.


----------



## MFB (Sep 9, 2021)

Oh snap, you're right. I don't know why but for some reason my brain was convinced that all LTD's were 25.5" across the board, and I'm not sure why


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 9, 2021)

MFB said:


> Oh snap, you're right. I don't know why but for some reason my brain was convinced that all LTD's were 25.5" across the board, and I'm not sure why


That, in my experience, matters more, as does the construction (such as thickness of the body, the bridge type, routing).


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 9, 2021)

for what its worth, to those complaining about the price increase, keep in mind that this isn't a linear thing. EVERYTHING is going up in price due to inflation. try this calculator below. If you're used to seeing guitars worth $999 in 2000's, they are now worth $1500 in 2021. EXACTLY the same thing, but now costing more, or in line with today's standards
https://www.bankofcanada.ca/rates/related/inflation-calculator/

I know I've been guilty of this too. For example, the EC256 guitars were worth about $250 CAD NEW around 2008. Now the same things are worth about $750. Granted the EC256 is NOT in line with inflation, as it should now be costing under $400 now, but still the same principle applies. 

I dont mind ESP/LTD putting out Laiho guitars post his death. These were already in production for him prior to his death. If they continue creating new colors, new pickup configurations, or other different specs some 10 years later (ie: DEAN), then i'll get a little sour. But it isn't my company, and isn't my guitar, so it has very little to do with me


----------



## works0fheart (Sep 9, 2021)

Nag said:


> And before you come at me with "if people buy them, then it's fine", lemme ask you : would they buy them without the artist being associated with it ? Like if it was the same production guitar, same specs and all, but no sig... would people buy it just as much?



I know I may be a bit of an outlier here for this, but I'm a huge Alexi fan and also just happen to love Vs in general. That is almost certainly because of him but it's not limited to ESP and Jackson because of it. I like the Caparison ones and I have an Ormsby one on the way. I plan on having a custom RV made from ESP next. While being a fanboy certainly comes into play, it doesn't hurt that I love Alexi's taste in guitars (minus the WildScythe and kind of the Greeny) so usually what he's put out his been in line with my own taste. I think it's like that for a lot of people as well.

To answer your question in a different way though: Did Alexi re-ignite a lot of people's interest in V's? Of course. Do people also just in general buy his guitars because he played them? Some people I'm sure, but I think a lot of people genuinely just like what they have to offer.

So yes and no. I think people continue to buy these style of instruments, and his signature guitars just because they actually like what they're playing and who played them is just a nice plus side.


----------



## MFB (Sep 9, 2021)

Even the Wildscythe would be an easy fix if you could snag one for cheap - block off the bevels to do them as a solid black fill and then swap the pickup ring/pickup cover to black as well and it tones down the entire guitar. I think the little bit of red binding would still be a nice accent, but the rest being the album cover with like, a faux black vignette would have been a much nicer design from the start.


----------



## Exit Existence (Sep 9, 2021)

works0fheart said:


> To answer your question in a different way though: Did Alexi re-ignite a lot of people's interest in V's? Of course. Do people also just in general buy his guitars because he played them? Some people I'm sure, but I think a lot of people genuinely just like what they have to offer.
> 
> So yes and no. I think people continue to buy these style of instruments, and his signature guitars just because they actually like what they're playing and who played them is just a nice plus side.



I think the answer is yes to all those points. I think some people will buy them because they like V shaped guitars, and some people who worship Alexi would buy anything with his name on it. Then there's some people who buy signature gear just because they like some aspect of a design, they might not nessicarly be a big fan of the artist themself. I own a few signature guitars of artists that I don't consider myself a mega fan of, I just like the design of the instrument. Especially these days, artists with signature gear are much more tasteful about their guitar designs. There's not a lot of band logos and giant signatures on the instruments these days lol

I think these Alexi models are a good example of that, by not doing Scythe inlays or a big COBHC decal on the back they are opening up to a lot more potential customers that will just buy it because it's a cool V guitar


----------



## works0fheart (Sep 9, 2021)

Personally I dont mind the logo on the back as you don't see it really when you're playing. I'd rather it not be there obviously, but it's not a make or break for me. The scythe inlays though I've always thought were super sick. From the moment I saw that white guitar all those years ago I've wanted it lol


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 9, 2021)

works0fheart said:


> Personally I dont mind the logo on the back as you don't see it really when you're playing. I'd rather it not be there obviously, but it's not a make or break for me. The scythe inlays though I've always thought were super sick. From the moment I saw that white guitar all those years ago I've wanted it lol



Same here. The scythe inlays are the coolest inlays, with pink sawtooth and katakana right behind it.


----------



## Metal Mortician (Sep 9, 2021)

Blytheryn said:


> Same here. The scythe inlays are the coolest inlays, with pink sawtooth and katakana right behind it.


Arrowhead for me, y’all. Even with the USA Alexi shape, the inlays appear symmetrical to the body shape, and to me that has always looked classy as hell. Much better application of the inlay than the early 2000s F and M series.


----------



## SamSam (Sep 10, 2021)

Blytheryn said:


> Same here. The scythe inlays are the coolest inlays, with pink sawtooth and katakana right behind it.




Agreed on scythe and pinky, lusted after both for years. After that it has to be the original esps / rr24s.

I have to get one at some point.


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 10, 2021)

SamSam said:


> Agreed on scythe and pinky, lusted after both for years. After that it has to be the original esps / rr24s.
> 
> I have to get one at some point.



I nearly scored a pinky two weeks ago. Narrowly missed out and it BURNS.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Sep 11, 2021)

Looking very cool
But I think these days are the "pick a second hand guitar" days
Early 90s guitars for quarter the prices are much better...


----------



## sell2792 (Sep 16, 2021)

Awesome guitars, but the new prices are off-putting. That's just the world we live in now, unfortunately.

Anyone know if the Edwards Alexi's still have the original shape, or are they being updated too?


----------



## feilong29 (Sep 16, 2021)

sell2792 said:


> Awesome guitars, but the new prices are off-putting. That's just the world we live in now, unfortunately.
> 
> Anyone know if the Edwards Alexi's still have the original shape, or are they being updated too?



All the Edwards have the original, or copyrighted Jackson RR horn, if that is what you are referring to.


----------



## feilong29 (Sep 16, 2021)

If anyone is getting rid of an Edwards Alexi Arrowhead or would trade for my mint-condition Blacky, let me know! I can't afford these ESP Prices, lolol


----------



## sunnyd88 (Sep 18, 2021)

works0fheart said:


> I know I may be a bit of an outlier here for this, but I'm a huge Alexi fan and also just happen to love Vs in general. That is almost certainly because of him but it's not limited to ESP and Jackson because of it. I like the Caparison ones and I have an Ormsby one on the way. I plan on having a custom RV made from ESP next. While being a fanboy certainly comes into play, it doesn't hurt that I love Alexi's taste in guitars (minus the WildScythe and kind of the Greeny) so usually what he's put out his been in line with my own taste. I think it's like that for a lot of people as well.
> 
> To answer your question in a different way though: Did Alexi re-ignite a lot of people's interest in V's? Of course. Do people also just in general buy his guitars because he played them? Some people I'm sure, but I think a lot of people genuinely just like what they have to offer.
> 
> So yes and no. I think people continue to buy these style of instruments, and his signature guitars just because they actually like what they're playing and who played them is just a nice plus side.


I wonder how Ormsby is able to use a V shape that is pretty close to the RR shape. Has the patent/copyright run out? Or is Ormsby small enough of a company that Jackson doesn't really care? The longer lower horn of the USA ESP RV shape ruins the whole look and even the ESP Arrow would look way better imo if the lower horn were shorter.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 18, 2021)

sunnyd88 said:


> I wonder how Ormsby is able to use a V shape that is pretty close to the RR shape. Has the patent/copyright run out? Or is Ormsby small enough of a company that Jackson doesn't really care? The longer lower horn of the USA ESP RV shape ruins the whole look and even the ESP Arrow would look way better imo if the lower horn were shorter.



Ormsby doesn't really have a presence in the US, and FMIC doesn't have much of a foothold in Australia, so the brands don't really come to a head often. 

Hence ESP has no problem doing certain "forbidden" shapes in the home market because FMIC and Gibson just doesn't have the pull to stop them outside of the United States.


----------



## Manurack (Sep 18, 2021)

Man, ESP is now pulling the same fucking shit that Dean did after Dimebag Darrell died by profiting off the death of a now deceased endorser. 

Shit is fucked up. Disrespectful to the family to profit off a dead endorser to be honest.

When James Hetfield dies, ESP will release "Limited edition Gibson copy Explorers" for $15,000 to $20,000 each and raise the price for the current Snakebyte, Iron Cross and Vulture V's.


----------



## MrWulf (Sep 18, 2021)

^didnt we discuss this already? This releases were in the work before he died for fuck's sake


----------



## works0fheart (Sep 18, 2021)

MrWulf said:


> ^didnt we discuss this already? This releases were in the work before he died for fuck's sake



Thanks. I really didn't want to have to type up a posts showing him how stupid every sentence in it was.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Sep 18, 2021)

Manurack said:


> Man, ESP is now pulling the same fucking shit that Dean did after Dimebag Darrell died by profiting off the death of a now deceased endorser.
> 
> Shit is fucked up. Disrespectful to the family to profit off a dead endorser to be honest.
> 
> When James Hetfield dies, ESP will release "Limited edition Gibson copy Explorers" for $15,000 to $20,000 each and raise the price for the current Snakebyte, Iron Cross and Vulture V's.


Lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 18, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Alexi was given an ESP USA V-II, which has a neck pickup. I'm assuming that's the reason why he decided to finally give neck pickups a shot again.
> 
> Also, we all know that Alexi was the one that designed these guitars, right? These weren't designed after his death, he got these *months* before he died. All the way back in June 2020. He even recorded in the studio with the Ripped guitar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 18, 2021)

Manurack said:


> Man, ESP is now pulling the same fucking shit that Dean did after Dimebag Darrell died by profiting off the death of a now deceased endorser.
> 
> Shit is fucked up. Disrespectful to the family to profit off a dead endorser to be honest.
> 
> When James Hetfield dies, ESP will release "Limited edition Gibson copy Explorers" for $15,000 to $20,000 each and raise the price for the current Snakebyte, Iron Cross and Vulture V's.


----------



## works0fheart (Sep 18, 2021)

It's like people open threads and somehow only read the thread title and not any of the content in them.


----------



## MFB (Oct 1, 2021)

Slight , but has anyone seen an expected ship date for these? I looked online but it seems to be mum all around.


----------



## works0fheart (Oct 4, 2021)

No, but that's about what I expected. I'd fully expect people to not be getting their hands on them until mid 2022.


----------



## Adieu (Oct 4, 2021)

Exit Existence said:


> Just announced today. 5 new LTD/E-II/ESP Custom Alexi Laiho signatures will be launching.
> They are based on 2 ESP custom shop models he received before he passed.
> Hexed version is traditional ESP Laiho specs, and the Ripped version looks like satin finish with jagged pinstripes and the addition of a neck pickup. All have the longer lower horn modified RR shape, like his previous USA market LTD/ESP models (Thanks Jackson)
> 
> ...



Wasn't he...dead?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 4, 2021)

Adieu said:


> Wasn't he...dead?


He had received guitars prior to dying.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 4, 2021)

Adieu said:


> Wasn't he...dead?





Spaced Out Ace said:


> He had received guitars prior to dying.


----------



## yan12 (Oct 4, 2021)

I like the new sigs and I am not a V man. Lots of my influences played V guitars, but I never could get comfy with them.
Anyhow, I like these offerings and am tempted by the H/S config...I have a weakness for that set up and it is hard to find a V or LP style guitar that has it.

On a second note, I only got to meet Dime once and never Alexi. I heard he was very cool. I will make the assumption they were similar in personality, and that the music was really what they were about. I can't vouch for Alexi, but you can know for damn sure Dime is up there WANTING folks to be shredding on guitars, and if players are inspired by his exact model, that's fine. Dime was never about the money, he wanted people to have a ripping good time.

I understand the money grab comments, but true artists like Dime, EVH, Alexi...I think they want kids to shred and carry the torch instead of needing a royalty check for the estate. They came from nothing and we all end up with nothing anyhow. But inspiration lives on. IF these three guys never came along, imagine sales of superstrats, ML's, and V's....no where near what they are today.
In fact we might all playing jazzboxes, who knows?


----------



## MFB (Oct 4, 2021)

works0fheart said:


> No, but that's about what I expected. I'd fully expect people to not be getting their hands on them until mid 2022.



I'm hoping not that late, I don't recall if I said it after my original pre-order but supposedly the word is Fall, but I'm expecting closer to mid-December. He said it and my follow up question was "Of this year?"


----------



## Bdtunn (Oct 5, 2021)

Drum city just got one of the esp ripped in


----------



## yan12 (Oct 6, 2021)

Bdtunn said:


> Drum city just got one of the esp ripped in



Yes and I just played it this morning. Outstanding ESP quality as usual, sounds great. Much lighter than I expected and the back of the neck was a little rounder and overall just a little bit fuller to me. First time I have played and Alexi sig but I loved it.

My wheels are turning....I just am such a bolt on neck person. But this is one guitar I could make an exception for!


----------



## works0fheart (Nov 17, 2021)

So after reading around a bit apparently none of these come with stainless steel frets. Weird because I thought ESP had decided to start putting them on everything above the LTD 1000 series but I guess these didn't make the cut.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Nov 17, 2021)

works0fheart said:


> So after reading around a bit apparently none of these come with stainless steel frets. Weird because I thought ESP had decided to start putting them on everything above the LTD 1000 series but I guess these didn't make the cut.



did Alexi use SS frets?


----------



## works0fheart (Nov 17, 2021)

He did, but he had them installed by a place in Finland on each of his guitars.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 17, 2021)

works0fheart said:


> So after reading around a bit apparently none of these come with stainless steel frets. Weird because I thought ESP had decided to start putting them on everything above the LTD 1000 series but I guess these didn't make the cut.



No, they said *only* the 1000 series, Black Metal, and Arctic Metal series.


----------



## works0fheart (Nov 17, 2021)

Dang. Still crazy to me that even the ESP version or at least the EII doesn't have them. This makes me sad.


----------



## MFB (Nov 28, 2021)

I asked the guy at GC today if they had any estimate in their system when these might be coming in; he said it currently says May, which is closer to what I expected when I originally out a deposit down.

Makes the waiting less intense now as I knew there was no way it was going to be this year


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 28, 2021)

MFB said:


> I asked the guy at GC today if they had any estimate in their system when these might be coming in; he said it currently says May, which is closer to what I expected when I originally out a deposit down.
> 
> Makes the waiting less intense now as I knew there was no way it was going to be this year


Yikes, that is kind of a ways away.


----------



## th365thli (Nov 28, 2021)

Just offering my datapoint. When I placed my order for the E-II version at Sweetwater, my rep told me they won't be getting them until October of 2022


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 28, 2021)

th365thli said:


> Just offering my datapoint. When I placed my order for the E-II version at Sweetwater, my rep told me they won't be getting them until October of 2022


Wow.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 28, 2021)

The Spring 2022 target for the new guitars in the ESP LTD 2022 thread is really fucking generous.


----------



## MFB (Nov 28, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yikes, that is kind of a ways away.



Given the state of everything at the moment, it's not terrible. I would've preferred maybe March, but it is what it is. I knew it'd be a bit before I saw them, and thankfully my bank acct will be stocked up by then.



th365thli said:


> Just offering my datapoint. When I placed my order for the E-II version at Sweetwater, my rep told me they won't be getting them until October of 2022



That seems excessively far out for something like these. The Hexed is a legit different color scheme on his existing template, shouldn't take over a year to do the run of these for something so small.


----------



## th365thli (Nov 28, 2021)

IMO it's pointless to speculate. I want the guitar, but it is what it is. In the meantime maybe I'll snag that MJ Charvel DK24 that I've been very curious about. Plus, when I ordered my silver sky, they also quoted several months out, ended up coming a couple months later. I wouldn't be surprised of Sweetwater errs on the conservative side.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 28, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Spring 2022 target for the new guitars in the ESP LTD 2022 thread is really fucking generous.



The LTD stuff, the stuff built at the big OEMs, will always get to retail sooner. 



MFB said:


> Given the state of everything at the moment, it's not terrible. I would've preferred maybe March, but it is what it is. I knew it'd be a bit before I saw them, and thankfully my bank acct will be stocked up by then.
> 
> 
> 
> That seems excessively far out for something like these. The Hexed is a legit different color scheme on his existing template, shouldn't take over a year to do the run of these for something so small.



The problem isn't the guitars themselves it's all the other guitars in the queue in front of them. ESP's Japanese production has been running waaaaaaaay behind, even prior to covid.


----------



## feilong29 (Nov 29, 2021)

Let's goooooo! I'm totally selling one of my Caparison guitars to get this, my fav sig ever! Wish I never got rid of my first one. Who else is excited for the Arrowhead model??

https://www.musamaailma.fi/en/esp-e...ms42EVmPl_X3of0DT2Fxf8YJvsXDncNXjkwyvO12-isNg


----------



## LCW (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## feilong29 (Nov 30, 2021)

Just FYI: I got in touch with Musamaailma about pre-ordering the Alexi Arrowhead model, and to the U.S. the total price is $1879.96 and you pay 30% upfront and the other 70% when they get them in stock. Early bday present to me, lol.


----------



## MFB (Nov 30, 2021)

Fuck man, I hate thinking that I'm spending an extra $300 on nearly the same guitar in slightly different colors, but I think I have to; knowing that it's out there, I don't think I'll be able to accept it that I got one that's 80% the same cost but he used it during the years that I wasn't paying attention vs. peak Bodom.


----------



## MFB (Nov 30, 2021)

feilong29 said:


> Just FYI: I got in touch with Musamaailma about pre-ordering the Alexi Arrowhead model, and to the U.S. the total price is $1879.96 and you pay 30% upfront and the other 70% when they get them in stock. Early bday present to me, lol.



Did you have to pay it all up front or was it a deposit down and then the rest before it ships?


----------



## feilong29 (Nov 30, 2021)

MFB said:


> Did you have to pay it all up front or was it a deposit down and then the rest before it ships?



They said you pay the 30% deposit, and then the other 70% when they get them in stock/before it ships. I am still waiting on my invoice though, so I can put more details when I receive it. I'm glad I held out and didn't hop on the hexed/purple sawtooth model. Now I gotta figure out if my Jackson RR24 is worth keeping, haha.


----------



## feilong29 (Nov 30, 2021)

MFB said:


> Fuck man, I hate thinking that I'm spending an extra $300 on nearly the same guitar in slightly different colors, but I think I have to; knowing that it's out there, I don't think I'll be able to accept it that I got one that's 80% the same cost but he used it during the years that I wasn't paying attention vs. peak Bodom.



I feel you. I have the Blacky, which I'm not toooo crazy about, but the price was right. I love my ESP Scythe Std but that Arrowhead model just has a special place in my heart and the remorse of getting rid of mine years ago still haunts me. I think after I get this Arrowhead model, I am "complete" when it comes to Alexi Laiho gear/memorabilia. You should see the magazines and stuff I collected while in Japan!


----------



## Adieu (Nov 30, 2021)

Again?

It's somehow always the dead people releasing the most signature gear.


----------



## feilong29 (Dec 1, 2021)

Adieu said:


> Again?
> 
> It's somehow always the dead people releasing the most signature gear.



At the end of the day, it's business. I am sure that ESP truly feel they are honoring Alexi and his legacy by releasing more of his models, especially by bringing back his first Custom--but they also still have a duty to make sales and keep their business going. I don't see the issue, but I'm also an Alexi fanboy. I feel after this run, there won't be any more "releases" because there are no other models that can be brought back at this point. Soon, all models, specifically Edwards, SHOULD be available to be made via Custom order. I don't think they should stop selling his guitars because he passed away, but that's just me. Keep the legacy alive!


----------



## MFB (Dec 2, 2021)

So uh, had my review at work today and I'll be getting my first salary bonus (as I was changed over back in June); it's more than enough to cover any of the Edwards Alexi models, so now I'm just shopping on Reverb trying to decide if I want the black/white pinstripe, the Scythe model, or this new Arrowhead 

Gonna hit up GC this weekend to try out some RR and see how I jive with V's, it's been roughly 12 or 13 years since I owned one, so it might not be my thing at all; I've been pretty anti-Floyd since my RR3 but I got that before I knew my ass from my elbow so it's my fault, but I guess we'll find out soon.


----------



## feilong29 (Dec 3, 2021)

MFB said:


> So uh, had my review at work today and I'll be getting my first salary bonus (as I was changed over back in June); it's more than enough to cover any of the Edwards Alexi models, so now I'm just shopping on Reverb trying to decide if I want the black/white pinstripe, the Scythe model, or this new Arrowhead
> 
> Gonna hit up GC this weekend to try out some RR and see how I jive with V's, it's been roughly 12 or 13 years since I owned one, so it might not be my thing at all; I've been pretty anti-Floyd since my RR3 but I got that before I knew my ass from my elbow so it's my fault, but I guess we'll find out soon.



Recently met a guy who is selling his E-Al-120 Arrowhead (old model with no extended cutaway access) for around $1100 if you want to be put in touch with him! But very excited for you either way bro!! I want the Black/White pinstripe one, so I may sell or trade my Blacky for one at some point.


----------



## MFB (Dec 3, 2021)

feilong29 said:


> Recently met a guy who is selling his E-Al-120 Arrowhead (old model with no extended cutaway access) for around $1100 if you want to be put in touch with him! But very excited for you either way bro!! I want the Black/White pinstripe one, so I may sell or trade my Blacky for one at some point.



Hell yeah man, if you aren't jumping on it I'm more than happy to take a look; much appreciated!

I'm not a lead guy so the extended cutaway shouldn't be a big issue


----------



## feilong29 (Dec 4, 2021)

MFB said:


> Hell yeah man, if you aren't jumping on it I'm more than happy to take a look; much appreciated!
> 
> I'm not a lead guy so the extended cutaway shouldn't be a big issue



Sent you a PM bro!


----------

